# Engine whistle noise???



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Since I've been a former owner of an 2.0t Passat I'm familiar with the loud ticka-ticka-ticka-ticka noise that the fuel injectors make.
However in the short time frame that I have had the car, 400 miles on the odo, I've noticed that once the car has reached full operating temp the car has a light airy whistle noise coming from the engine when at idle almost as if there is a tiny vacuum in the engine compartment (its a steady continuous noise that doesn’t fluctuate). 
Once I start to drive its hard to tell if it is still there since the road noise etc. drowns it out.
IDK if this is common in the TSI vs. FSI.
Please advise.


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

There have been quite a few different causes of this noise. Some think it is a defective water pump.

Is this it?

Edit: Another cause


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Ya it sounds like the first video. The only difference is that the noise doesn't go off and on. It's constant.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

i took mine to the dealership a while back because of that high pitch noise. The service department told me it was water pump failing. They replaced it and the noise was gone. In the other thread and video, some people mentioned water pump as well. Take it to the dealership and have them inspect, hope they won't say "it's normal." If they're saying that, then they know jack ****. Best of luck!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

bummer it only has 400 miles on the clock lol 
heres a vid
http://s1128.photobucket.com/albums/m482/lugubre3645/?action=view&current=tsiwhistle.mp4


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

exact noise i had. Best bet is to take it to dealer and tell them high pitch noise. As I mentioned above, must be water pump (basing from other respondents as well), it'll take up to a day for the job. You might get a loaner. 

Nothing's perfect, i drove mine for 3 months, and my friend noticed the noise and told me about it. That's when I did notice and started doing research.


----------



## todddr (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't know about this sound/whistle...my car does it "now and then." If I pull off the freeway and immediately pull over and listen for the noise, it's not there. If I drive around town at lower speeds then I can hear it after a short period of time. Dealership says its normal, and depends on "many things" such as engine temp, turbo temp, and even outside temp. I asked specifically if it could be a water pump issue. They claim not...said they'd love to replace a water pump if at all suspected of potential for failure.
My wife's Tiguan makes the same noise, though slightly less often than my CC. At the dealership they fired up another new CC for me. That was making the sound immediately. 
I've decided not to worry about it as long as it doesn't bug me...I can't hear it when driving. So for now I'm ok...I guess...


----------



## Shystee (May 18, 2009)

It's the water pump. Had to have mine replaced twice. First was due to faulty bearings, causing the whistle sound. The second was a cracked housing due to a crappy install after replacing the first. My dealership sucks!


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like it is the water pump. Getting replaced today.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

After they replaced the pump the sound was gone, 500 miles later the sound has re-emerged. Which oddly enough the sound first started happening after I had put 400 or so miles on the car. (I got the new with only 15 miles). 


Typos courtesy of iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## todddr (Jun 27, 2011)

lugubre3645 said:


> After they replaced the pump the sound was gone, 500 miles later the sound has re-emerged. Which oddly enough the sound first started happening after I had put 400 or so miles on the car. (I got the new with only 15 miles).
> Typos courtesy of iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


My car has a similar whistle...nothing that I can hear while driving even with windows down.
As I mentioned in an earlier post, I don't think this is a water pump issue overall. Perhaps there are some cars that have had a water pump issue...legitimately. But I've listened now to like 7 different CC's...they all have the sound. Dealership tells me it's a "normal" sound associated with the air intake/turbo system. 
I'm leaving mine alone...I guess if it is actually something with the water pump I'll figure it out before my 60000 mile extended warranty is up


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

I would try having them change the antifreeze. The Antifreeze acts as a lubricant for the water pump. They may have not put enough or it's a bad batch. Worth a shot.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

I'll check out the coolant level. I think I'm just not gonna worry about it for now. Since I'm under warranty for awhile and such. I'll bring it up at the 5k oil change. Since getting to the dealer is a pain (closest one is 30-45 min away) and I gotta take time off of work just to get there. 


Typos courtesy of iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Tig (Jan 18, 2010)

Good thing I saw this. My car has the same issue.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

My girlfriend leased a brand new CC last month, about 2 weeks into it she came to pick me up and I noticed the noise. She took it in to the dealer they replaced the coolant pump, said it was a bad bearing. Noise was gone for about a week, a few nights ago there it is again. She took it in to the dealer and they've had it for about 3 or 4 days. they said they can't hear the noise and apparently they were going to have someone from VW come down and check it out. Still waiting on the outcome.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Well, my girlfriend got news from the dealer. They told her that VW told them to keep changing the coolant pump until the noise goes away. They said their is a bad batch of pumps. So they gave her a brand new EOS loaner while she waits.


----------

